# The Mummy Returns



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

My 2013 costume - lots of ironing,


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Best mummy I've ever seen! Great job!


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks. We have a local neighborhood Halloween parade that draws a few thousand people. The ladies really seemed to like the Mummy judging from the amount of pictures taken. Lesson learned - next time the Mummy leaves the wife at home.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome man!


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

that's pretty cool. My son is dressing up as a Mummy this year. I'll have to take some cues from that.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Love it! The make up is fantastic!


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks. Makeup is just liquid latex, paper towels, and grease paint.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You are one fine looking mummy for a daddy.


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I love the distressing on your costume; did you age it yourself or did you purchase it that way?


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

It's homemade. I originally stained it with coffee and tea but it wasn't dark enough. I bought some fabric paint and went to town.


----------

